
From Full-Time Job to Full-Time Freelancing [audio] - chris_hawk
http://www.100kfreelancing.com/0123-full-time-job-full-time-freelancing-wjosh-doody/
======
chris_hawk
Hey! Chris here, I'm the interviewer in this audio.

Josh Doody teamed up with me to lay out a sensible plan for making good use of
your day job to become well-prepared for the transition. We cover things like:

* how much money you need to save * how to save it while controlling expenses * how to start marketing before you ever quit your job * how long before you can quit your job (the most popular question)

I don't usually address "how to get started" questions on my podcast, but so
many people were asking how to make the transition from day job to freelancing
that I felt like I should.

If anyone has questions about the episode or about the topic in general, feel
free to post 'em up and I'll answer as best I can. :)

